# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  El Ilusionismo

## kevinrobinson

El ilusionismo, vulgarmente denominado magia, es un arte escénico, subjetivo, narrativo y espectáculo de habilidad e ingenio, que consiste en producir artificialmente efectos en apariencia maravillosos e inexplicables mientras se desconoce la causa que los produce. Estos efectos (desapariciones, transformaciones, uniones, lecturas de la mente, etc), que fingidamente hacen parecer realidad lo imposible, se conocen como efectos, juegos de magia, ilusiones y vulgarmente como trucos de magia.


Dentro de la magia caben diversas especialidades: fantasistas, prestidigitadores, prestímanos, cartomagos, mentalistas, escamoteadores y reyes de la evasión con o sin ataduras, que protegen sus trucos con el compromiso del secreto profesional.

Conocido bajo los diversos nombres de magia simulada, magia blanca o escamoteo, el ilusionismo se remonta a la más lejana antigüedad.


Los primeros datos escritos y documentados de magia vienen de Egipto, hace más de 4000 Años.Un dibujo en la pared de una cámara mortuoria de la ciudad de Beni Hassan —trazado probablemente 2200 años antes de Cristo— representa a dos hombres dedicados a realizar con unos cuencos en forma de copa lo que parece un truco de ilusionismo. Los jeroglíficos que indican salida de debajo ,aquí dan la impresión de confirmar que debajo de una de las vasijas se encuentra una bola o algún pequeño objeto redondo, a punto de aparecer en forma mágica.


Henry Westcar, un aventurero británico, descubrió en 1825 el papiro Westcar, primer documento que describe una función mágica realizada por el mago Dyedi en la corte real de Khufu (Keops). El papiro ilustra la categoría única y especial de la que gozaba el arte del ilusionismo. Según aquel texto, Dyedi era toda una leyenda entre los hombres. Se le atribuían ciento diez años de edad y unos apetitos que rivalizaban con los dioses. Su mera presencia inspiraba temor a los hombres normales. Hasta el faraón omnipotente solicitó que compareciese ante él. es así como se encuentra uno de los primeros registros del termino mago o ilusionista. ¿ que otras curiosidades conocen sobre el inicio del ilusionismo y la magia?

----------


## Ucutar

Aunque no me considero un mago, ya que no soy muy profesional con eso de los trucos, ni mucho menos me interesa el ponerme delante de un escenario, si es cierto que me encanta el misterio que se encuentra detrás de los grandes personajes de la historia que se han encargado de esto y cómo ha ido evolucionando de tal manera para que, con muy poco, se pudiera conseguir unos efectos tan perfectos. Me gustaría saber si existe alguna página o portal donde informarme bien sobre la historia de la magia, al menos mientras espero algunos de los libros que me habéis recomendado.

----------

